# 9 jacks.. ill call it a good day...



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

a buddy of mine decided he wanted to go jack rabbit huntin tonight with his bow, so i got the 22 and went out with him... turns out he only got one shot with the bow and went a little high on it, so i backed it up and dropped it with a bullet... as the hour and a half trip went on, i found myself with 9 kills and 7 of those were in the back of the truck, he wanted the hides "because they are white and they look cool".. hah since i shot them and he paid for the gas, i figured i would let him have some of the hides, i kept 2, he got the rest, there are plenty more where them came from...
i thought there were jacks around north east sd, well i am in laramie wy going to school and oh man are there rabbits out here, we probably saw 30-40 total...

:sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Go out snowmobiling sometime around the shelter belts here in the Fargo area. I would tell you about how we have fun chasing them but if we did that it would be illegal. :lol:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I know them suckers can really motor if chased. Bill the Chessy and I were in Rodney the farmers field picking up some barley straw for our layout blinds one time this fall. When we got done and was driving back to the road we flushed one with the pickup. That thing musta got up to around 25 MPH and run right ahead of the truck. Very fast bunnies.

Nice work on the Jacks,
Dan


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

25mph... when we would check fields we would get some goin about 45mph... we would jest follow them to see how fast they would go then turn off, of course, cant chase them, that would be illegal... but shoot em, that is totally legal... :sniper:


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we shot 10 jacks in like 30 minutes in CRP


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

yea... im giong back out after i get out of class today, see if i can get some more...
ghost buster.. what part of the state are you in?.. i have seen that many in one field at a time but most of the time they are too far out to shoot, at home i hunt a 1X1 mile area owned by a friend, has beans, corn and alfalfa (before it was cut)... and they always seem to be in the corner opposite of the one i am in.. hah go figure..


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

eastern part of the state we walk for pheasants and i sit there wiht my 22. and shot them when they come across them so


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

hah yea that works... well i went out tonight and got 1... was pretty foggy out that with little light, makes it hard to see them and it was a bit colder so they was tucked in im sure... didnt see near as many as i did wednesday... oh well thats huntin i guess... you win some, and you lose some...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Turns out I have run after them rabbits before I can't even come close to cathin them, but my guns can. SOunds like a good hunt. Do you eat them?


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i would rather keep the hides... but my friend kept some of the meat from the first bunch.... if i have enough time in the day to keep the meat then i will keep it, when you bring 7 rabbits home at 9 oclock at night and have class at 7am the next morning you are kind of running low on time, so i think he only kept the meat off of 2 im not really sure... but the one i got last night i kept...
as for today, i am going to the gun show here in town then there is a good chance i might go bag a few more hoppin hares...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

we shot 15 this weekend


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

nice.. im now up to 12 since wednesday... 11 more at im at 100 jacks since the beginning of may...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

dude nice so can we shoot them all year or what


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

jack rabbits in SD yes... the only season on them is any time you see one... cotton tails on the other hand... sept 1 through feb 28.... or land owner with 1 guest any time of year on owners land... you may also night hunt jacks as long as you are with the land owner and you have .22 or smaller...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o thats what i thought but me and my buddy might go jack huntin this weekend at night can we use a spot light on ur own land then or


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

yes.. you can spotlight them as long as you are using a 22 or smaller firearm

i got 6 more lastnite....


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

what part of the state do u live by


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

im originally from the aberdeen area.. but i am in wyoming going to school


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

o thats cool
is there lots of jacks over there


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

loads... when i get back here from christmas break i am going to be talking to a few land owners to get more hunting ground, since i will then have a 204 with me, then i will go for fox, yote, and jacks... i cant wait... i got 2 more jacks tonight...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice i think we are going over christmas break 
the way we get them is watch a fence line by some CRP and then we scope them out and we smoke them we got 3 road hunting last night 
they like to sit in snow banks alone the road its liek shooting ducks on a pond


----------

